# Swimwear Model Search - Please Vote for Me



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I know how annoying it is to be spammed with requests, but if you wouldn't mind I would really appreciate it if you could go to the following link and vote for me.

Model Gallery | Sports Illustrated New Model Search

Sports Illustrated is holding a swimwear model search and I entered not really hoping for anything more than a laugh. When I saw that my pictures had been selected for voting, I nearly fell over :shock: Voting is open daily until 30th April.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dudester (Mar 23, 2011)

I voted !! Hubba hubba !!


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you very much Dudester!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy smokes!

*votes*

And I'll vote later when I get home. (At school)


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Kang. I really appreciate it!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

Stupid question, but are you a model or something?


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Um, no  I have recently had some photos taken by a friends mom, but I have never actually modeled


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow. *touches nose and checks for signs of bleeding*

So I just press the word "Vote" on the lower left of the picture right? Ok, its done! :thumbl:


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> So I just press the word "Vote" on the lower left of the picture right? Ok, its done! :thumbl:


 
That's the one.  Thank you so so much!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> Um, no  I have recently had some photos taken by a friends mom, but I have never actually modeled



Well, you look good enough to model.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Well, you look good enough to model.


 
Thank you! \\/


----------



## Ditch (Mar 23, 2011)

Dayum... you got my vote.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Ditch!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

I can only imagine the massive self-esteem boost you're getting right now, Jinki.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol! Yes :tongue:

A lot more responses than I expected!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> Um, no  I have recently had some photos taken by a friends mom, but I have never actually modeled


 
You have never done any pro modelling before? Wow, you look so, er, expertly in that pose of yours.

Why did I suddenly have a loss for words?


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats good!

Don't think I'd have the courage to ask a bunch of people I barely know to vote on my picture.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> You have never done any pro modelling before? Wow, you look so, er, expertly in that pose of yours.
> 
> Why did I suddenly have a loss for words?


 
Fuhrer you honestly made me laugh out loud 

The lady who did the photographs told me everything that I had to do. She was trying to build up her photographic portfolio and was looking for something very specific.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Don't think I'd have the courage to ask a bunch of people I barely know to vote on my picture.


 
I didn't expect anyone to actually read the post


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the words "swimwear model" caught our eyes.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Aaah. That explains everything. Good post title for the win


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

I see that this thread has gone into two pages already and we don't even have the Ox or garza stalking the forums yet.  Watch out, garza plans a swimsuit issue of the newsletter.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, we guys do love the swimsuit hotties.

I can't wait to see what Ox says.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Baron said:


> Watch out, garza plans a swimsuit issue of the newsletter.


 
Oh no! Why did no one mention this earlier?? ](*,)


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

It's ok, you gut more publicity that way.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> I can't wait to see what Ox says.


 
Maybe we should remove this post and pretend like it never happened?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 23, 2011)

Baron said:


> garza plans a swimsuit issue of the newsletter.


 
Ok, lemme think of a limerick to go with that picture... A picture is worth a number of words after all, or something like that.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 23, 2011)

Baron said:


> I see that this thread has gone into two pages already and we don't even have the Ox or garza stalking the forums yet. Watch out, garza plans a swimsuit issue of the newsletter.



The combination of the words Ox, and swimsuit in the same paragraph did not produce pretty images in my mind. 

Lovely picture Jinxi, good luck!


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

Gumby said:


> The combination of the words Ox, and swimsuit in the same paragraph did not produce pretty images in my mind.
> 
> Lovely picture Jinxi, good luck!


 I don't think garza was intending to have Ox model for it... at least I hope not.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

Ox in a banana hammock. *pukes a little*


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gumby said:


> The combination of the words Ox, and swimsuit in the same paragraph did not produce pretty images in my mind.


 
This made me stop for a while.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 23, 2011)

> I don't think garza was intending to have Ox model for it... at least I hope not.


 
I'm sure he isn't...though... that would certainly boost the downloads.

awn:

It was simply that the close proximity of the words worked against my ability to control my thoughts.


Kang, much agreed. uker:ukel:


----------



## terrib (Mar 23, 2011)

I voted for you, hon.... Looked at most of them and yours was beautiful and very classy..the others looked like they were posing for porn. Good luck!


----------



## caelum (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice pics  *votes*

Who knows, this could be the start of a career.


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

caelum said:


> Nice pics  *votes*
> 
> Who knows, this could be the start of a career.


 
Voting for swim suit models and writing satire?


----------



## Sam (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a nice picture, Jinxi. You have my vote. The best of luck with it.


----------



## garza (Mar 23, 2011)

My vote is in.

April should have been the swimsuit issue, but difficulties have arisen. May maybe.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Lovely picture Jinxi, good luck!





terrib said:


> I voted for you, hon.... Looked at most of them and yours was beautiful and very classy..the others looked like they were posing for porn. Good luck!





caelum said:


> Nice pics  *votes*





Sam W said:


> That's a nice picture, Jinxi. You have my vote. The best of luck with it.





garza said:


> My vote is in.



Wow! Thank you so much everyone! I really appreciate every vote!

Thank you


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

garza said:


> My vote is in.
> 
> April should have been the swimsuit issue, but difficulties have arisen. May maybe.


 
Is the Ox's radiation cocktail distorting the images?


----------



## Foxee (Mar 23, 2011)

terrib said:


> I voted for you, hon.... Looked at most of them and yours was beautiful and very classy..the others looked like they were posing for porn. Good luck!


Yep!


----------



## JosephB (Mar 23, 2011)

I voted. Very nice photos.

My kid entered an art contest with online voting. I'll try this next time -- although I doubt all the guys will be tripping all over themselves to vote.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Joseph. Yes you must, the response has been quite remarkable. I certainly didn't expect so many people to have read the post and voted. It is wonderful to know that there is a supportive community here.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 23, 2011)

The trouble is, if I let go of my walker (Zimmer frame, to the Brits) long enough to push the Vote button, I'll fall over.

Jinxi, you know what I think without me voting for you. :evil:


Why is everyone linking me to swimsuits? What do I know about swimsuits?


----------



## Lone_Wolfe (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmm... couldn't find the swimwear. Voted anyhow. 

In a completely unrelated vein, can't imagine why the ol' boss kept hitting on you...


Good luck!


----------



## MJ Preston (Mar 23, 2011)

I voted for yuh. How could I not?


----------



## Lamperoux (Mar 23, 2011)

this is the one time i've seen 'dayum' and 'hubba hubba' being taken as positive comments.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 24, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Why is everyone linking me to swimsuits? What do I know about swimsuits?


You have other expert knowledge.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 24, 2011)

I voted. Best of luck or break a leg or whatever one should say.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 24, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Jinxi, you know what I think without me voting for you. :evil:



Should I be saying thank you or running to hide behind a wall? 



Lone_Wolfe said:


> Hmmm... couldn't find the swimwear. Voted anyhow.



Thank you Lone_Wolfe. Yea, due to not really having photos taken before this was all I had. I don't have a single photo of me in swimwear 



MJ Preston said:


> I voted for yuh. How could I not?





Hawke said:


> I voted. Best of luck or break a leg or whatever one should say.



Thank you so much for voting!


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, I just reached over 200 votes!  Thank you so much for helping me!


----------



## JosephB (Mar 24, 2011)

Why don't send out the link in a chain email -- and guarantee certain misfortune if people don't vote for you and send it to at least 5 other people.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 24, 2011)

I've tried that, but unfortunately my friends and family have been of pitiful help. My own man hasn't even voted yet!


----------



## Baron (Mar 24, 2011)

People can spread the link on facebook just by clicking the facebook "like" button on the OP.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Following Baron's advice!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 24, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> I've tried that, but unfortunately my friends and family have been of pitiful help. My own man hasn't even voted yet!



What a man. How did you ever land him?


----------



## Ditch (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey! We could have a mens swimsuit competition here as well. C'mon Ox, step up man.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 24, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> What a man. How did you ever land him?


 
LOL! He can't access the site from work.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Mar 24, 2011)

Voted. I hope that you win!


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _ (Mar 24, 2011)

*voted*  Good Luck!!


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Blue Pencil and _Ellie_. It is much appreciated


----------



## Lone_Wolfe (Mar 25, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> Yea, due to not really having photos taken before this was all I had. I don't have a single photo of me in swimwear


 
Dear Jinxi,

Pls correct this deficiency at once. 

kthxbye


----------



## enlighten (Mar 25, 2011)

Just Voted! Well deserved!


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lone_Wolfe said:


> Dear Jinxi,
> 
> Pls correct this deficiency at once.
> 
> kthxbye



LOL! Thank you Lone_Wolfe. I will try.



enlighten said:


> Just Voted! Well deserved!



Thank you very much enlighten. I really appreciate it


----------



## Bilston Blue (Mar 26, 2011)

I voted. 

Alas, it seems that Brandie sort has many friends voting for her also. I shall have a couple of friends eliminate her from the competition.   :^o


Good luck.


----------



## Blood (Mar 26, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Why don't send out the link in a chain email -- and guarantee certain misfortune if people don't vote for you and send it to at least 5 other people.


Jo Blow wishes he had said the first sexy thing, but since he didn't, he says this sort of thing.  Good luck Jinxi,  I voted for you.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL! Thank you Bilston Blue and Blood


----------



## JosephB (Mar 26, 2011)

Blood said:


> Jo Blow wishes he had said the first sexy thing, but since he didn't, he says this sort of thing.  Good luck Jinxi,  I voted for you.



Heh. The pics are sexy. I know it. She's knows it. Everyone knows it. No need to repeat the obvious. So why not offer a helpful hint?


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 27, 2011)

Blood said:


> Jo Blow wishes he had said the first sexy thing, but since he didn't, he says this sort of thing.  Good luck Jinxi,  I voted for you.





JosephB said:


> Heh. The pics are sexy. I know it. She's knows it. Everyone knows it. No need to repeat the obvious. So why not offer a helpful hint?


 
Guys I really appreciate all the advice and votes that I have been given, it was far more than I expected in the first place. So let's keep this friendly - no need for nastiness 

As I said before, thank you Blood for voting and thank you Joseph for your advice.


----------



## ewan (Mar 27, 2011)

Doesn't that break the rules somehow and in a normal competition would't that be deemed canvassing and break the rules. Would it even be fair?


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 27, 2011)

ewan said:


> Doesn't that break the rules somehow and in a normal competition would't that be deemed canvassing and break the rules. Would it even be fair?


 
What are you referring to ewan - the post or the chain mail idea?


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 27, 2011)

254 votes so far, not too bad!


----------



## biggles (Mar 28, 2011)

as lovely as you are the second pic makes it look like you are a ladyboy if you know what i mean, but nm me i tend to look at crotches


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 28, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> 254 votes so far, not too bad!



Thanks Kang 



biggles said:


> as lovely as you are the second pic makes it look like you are a ladyboy if you know what i mean, but nm me i tend to look at crotches


 
LOL! The photographer was aiming for the masculine look - thanks to the lighting, it looks like she got more than she bargained for


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you again to everyone who voted for me. As of this morning I have reached 266 votes!

Thank you!!!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you in the lead?


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

I am 138 895 votes behind the woman in the lead 

I don't mind - 266 votes was a lot more than I ever expected to get!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> I am *138 895* votes behind the woman in the lead


 
That number stood up to me greatly. And that's a lot of digits. X\'D

Don't worry, though. I'm sure you are the winner here in WF. :thumbl:


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Fuhrer


----------



## JosephB (Mar 31, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> I am 138 895 votes behind the woman in the lead
> 
> I don't mind - 266 votes was a lot more than I ever expected to get!



Sorry you didn't win. But I think you should take this as a message, young lady. A sign -- that you need to cover yourself up and repent!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 31, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> I am 138 895 votes behind the woman in the lead
> 
> I don't mind - 266 votes was a lot more than I ever expected to get!


 
Who is this woman???


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL.

Here's her link:
Model Gallery | Sports Illustrated New Model Search

She's now on 139 742 votes!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 31, 2011)

Is her head _really_ big, or is it just me?


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Is her head _really_ big, or is it just me?


 
It was her lips that scared me a little, especially in the second photo


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 31, 2011)

Man, that must be one wicked allergic reaction.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Man, that must be one wicked allergic reaction.


 
Allergic reaction? What in the hell could cause that kind of inflammation?


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 31, 2011)

Eight bee stings at once?

( I know how that feels, actually)


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Eight bee stings at once?
> 
> ( I know how that feels, actually)


 
Ouch! Really?


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I stepped on a wasp nest when I was around seven or eight.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG! That must have been awful! I have only ever been stung by a bee once. Just before I swam Midmar Mile, which is a 1,6km open water swimming race in a dam. That was not pleasant.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah, it did. they were all on the same leg too.


----------



## Nale Gregev (Mar 31, 2011)

You have a lovely figure.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Nale


----------



## biggles (Apr 2, 2011)

That "winner" has been outrageously photoshopped and not to any advantage, makes her look like a monster.
Maybe go in a real comp next time!


----------



## Foxee (Apr 2, 2011)

I looked at the winner's photo since you posted the link, Jinxi, and I don't really get it. She looks plastic. *shrugs* I dunno, your picture was beautiful, though, and you got a pretty good number of votes.


----------



## Ditch (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess you didn't look nasty or skanky enough. If you look at the top eight, two of them were suggestively tugging their bikini nottoms down with a thumb, one had no top on and one was showing her butt. All had that "come do me look" which I guess is what the readers want.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 3, 2011)

Foxee said:


> She looks plastic.



Yeah, those things are definitely fake. And I'm not talking about her lips. Although they might be fake too.


----------



## MJ Preston (Apr 3, 2011)

More votes coming your way Jinxi. I just passed the link around.

Oh crap. Its over.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL! Yea I am not sure about the woman in the lead either 

Thank you MJ! It isn't over - voting closes at the end of April


----------



## MJ Preston (Apr 3, 2011)

In that case, forget the "Oh crap!"

More votes coming your way. I expect to be mentioned in your acceptance speech.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL! Thank you! Everyone on WF would be in my acceptance speech, but I doubt there will be one


----------



## RoundEye (Apr 4, 2011)

I’m surprised you’re not higher.


----------



## Luckystars1987 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooops i voted, and then read on, late as always!! Sorry


----------



## Luckystars1987 (Apr 4, 2011)

And by the way, the women who won is indeed very scary!! Not attractive at all :S


----------



## Bad Craziness (Apr 4, 2011)

When did "models" get so fake, unattractive and scary?

Give me Marilyn Monroe or Monica Bellucci any day!

+1 vote for you Jinxi (and real women!)


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you RoundEye, Luckystars and Bad Craziness. I really appreciate the votes.

Don't worry Luckystars, you are not late. The voting only closes at the end of April.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you again to everyone who has voted. I am totally overwhelmed by the response! I have reached over 320 votes!


----------



## RoundEye (Apr 6, 2011)

I vote once every day. :clown:


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Thank you so much RoundEye!


----------



## RoundEye (Apr 6, 2011)

Jinxi, I’m not trying to come on to you or start an online relationship, but you are an attractive woman. I am attracted to dark hair and sapphire eyes and red hair and green eyes. I guess it’s the contrast and rarity of the look.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 6, 2011)

I really appreciate the compliment RoundEye. Thank you!


----------



## RoundEye (Apr 6, 2011)

With brains _AND_ beauty you can go a long ways in this world.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you again


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been away for a couple of days for my cousin's wedding and when I logged on this morning I have had about 50 more votes! I am astonished at the response! Thank you so much!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh. So we can vote multiple times?


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes you can


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, well, well... Time to practice my clicking skills. X\'D


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you  You cannot do it consecutively, but if you vote, close down the page and go into it again you can vote again.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 19, 2011)

^ Yeah, I learned that a bit too late, but never mind that. Let the clicking begin! LOL.


----------

